# Help sought on fitting a UV light and Basking Lamp to a wooden Viv



## Viqer Fell (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok so I have a wooden vivexotic viva vivarium that is intended for a juvenile beardie for the next few months.

Essentially wooden panels on each side and 2 glass doors with vents built into the holding structure for the sliding glass doors.










As this was my first vivarium build I didn't think too much about lighting and heating fittings presuming that the cabling for these would be somewhat modular rathing than moulded fittings.

The vivarium itself only has two small cabling holes at the top rear of each side, enough to just get a probe or two through and certainly nowhere near big enough to get a plug through or the UV lamp connectors.

I have bought an Arcadia T5 light fitting and a ceramic lamp holder for the UV / Basking Spot lighting and my only issue is the things are fully moulded from plug to bulb holder and from controller to tube connectors.

I am looking for peoples advice on best way to proceed really.

1 - Am I best starting again by removing the top panel and scraping off the aquatic sealant around the edges and slightly extending the cabling holes and refitting the roof with cables already passing through the slightly bigger cabling holes?

2 - Drill / Cut a larger hole in the back wooden panel to replace one of the cabling holes to fit the plug and connectors through and then seal this afterwards somehow

3 - Drill a much larger hole in roof and then cover with mesh or seal over somehow

My concern is with 2 + 3 that I am going to impact on the heat retention in the viv and ruin the ventilation effect of the vents at the front

Is sealing a desert vivarium around the top with aquatic sealant important ie do I need to redo it? I am presuming so!

Appreciate the guidance.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You should be able to remove the lid surely, Are they not flat pack, self assembly?

If so the cables go right in and you can refit the lid

If not the T5 controller is available with removable lamp leads. You would need code ACRE1U5 for a 24 or 39 system rather than ACE1U5 which does not have removable lamp leads

John


----------



## Viqer Fell (Jan 12, 2015)

Cheers John

I think after asking the question the reality is what I should have asked is should I reseal it with aquatic sealant around the top again?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You can do of course, I didn't know they were sealed, not many are but it is a good idea to help with housekeeping

Aquatic sealant is safe.

John




Viqer Fell said:


> Cheers John
> 
> I think after asking the question the reality is what I should have asked is should I reseal it with aquatic sealant around the top again?


----------

